# Casualty 02/01/2010



## Natalie01 (Jun 10, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00ps5xd/Casualty_Series_24_A_Day_in_a_Life/

Hi guys.

I hope the above BBC I player link works, but I just had to vent this one. Just to let you know that the link ends on Saturday pm. 
In a nutshell, a woman involved in a car crash with her son is rushed in. The son shows signs of being drugged. The facts are very scarce until the mother collapses with a heart issue and has extreme pain in her kidneys. It is then discovered that she has TS and by definition is infertile. It transpires that this 'mad infertile woman' has stolen this poor boy from his real mother!!!!!!!!!!! When she is rumbled, she is all sweetness about her infertility and the doctor implies that she should just get on with her life....and then tells her boyfriend that she has aborted his kid because she didn't want it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now ladies lets count the levels on which this episode is completely derogatory towards the infertile.

And breathe...sorry everybody, but I just had to get that one out.

xx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

i'm glad you've raised it, i was also in a right     over it.  why is infertile people are always protrayed on tv as nutters?

on the upside it did distract my attention from ranting about the last episode of gavin and stacey and the way people with fertility problems on tv always end up with a miracle pregnancy about a week after finding out they were infertile.


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm glad I've seen this. I saw someone say that it was really good so was going to watch it but think I'll stay away.
xxxx


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

I know going off the point, but the Gavin and Stacey story was interesting and cos it was ending, not developed.  It dealt with donor insemination briefly in a jocular way with Smithy offering to donate. It also mentioned adoption briefly too.  Suppose if it wasnt ending it could have been developed.  Shame really.


Jane


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Re G and S - G only had a low sperm count - all the doc had to say was he needed a referral for ICSI!   .....If you were uninfomed and found this inof out about yourself, you would be missing out on the easiest way to try to have your own biological child...MAD!


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Lukes - I know   - why did none of them mention tx at all, it was just keep trying naturally then move on to adoption??

mind you, at least no one told Gav to 'relax and it will happen'


----------

